# Best OS X diagnostic app



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey gang, what in your opinion is the best diagnostic app for OS X? REMEMBER, I'm referring to *OS X compatibility*. Like, I know people seemed to prefer DiskWarrior in OS 9. Is this also the case with OS X?? Which one is DANGEROUS or untrsutworthy (heard bad things about Norton for OS X). Which one covers all (or most of) the bases? TechTool Pro was fairly comprehensive in OS 9.

Comments welcome


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey, I tried out this system utility. Works REALLY well! Give it a shot. Best results achieved when diagnostic run more than once.

http://www.ifthensoft.com/xchek.hqx


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

While others have more options, Apple's Disk Utility is the only one I am aware of that will never leave a disk in worse shape after a scan/repair than it was before a scan/repair.


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

I just downloaded that XCHECK utility.

I that a total joke? or should I throw out everything in my computer?

I ran it 4 times. Which takes very little time

in the 4 tries i was able to have all 4 sections come up as being fine. But it was always just two at a time. Then the other two would say something was horribly wrong. 
"unplug all external devices while holding down the space bar for atleast 15 minutes" was just one of many things im supposed to do.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Apple Disk Utility, MacJanitor and Carbon Copy Cloner are all
you need to keep your OSX running in tip top form.

Dave


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

Well I just bought Tech Tool Pro 4, now OSX.3 native and it really works good.

I have absolutely no problems with its rebuilding of the libraries, and it does all the hardware checks that you can imagine.

This is really a very good piece of software.

I did email www.micromat.com to see if they could add the only feature that I think is missing....
you cannot run the program diagnostics in a loop to check for intermitant problems.

This is really a necessity for some issues.

I give it 4stars.

Parousia


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Apple Disk Utility and Onyx keep me out of trouble.


----------



## D k Cornelius (Jan 17, 2003)

Watch out with directory repairs using Techtool 4. There are apparently issues and MicroMat is working on an update.

TechTool on Macintouch 

I use only DiskWarrior for directory issues.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Disk utility to straighten out permissions, especially after I do a software update of any sort... _sigh_ Annoying that permissions always seem to be going awry but what can you do.

DiskWarrior to sort out directory errors and fragmentation.

Daily backups to external LaCie using Folders Synchronizer.

Irregular DVD and CD backups of important data. You can never be too careful when it comes to data loss - learned this the hard way.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LMAO, Zigzagry!







I'm sorry, dude!  i was hoping SOMEONE would fall for that one  

Yeah, there are some hilarious "status reports" from that thing. "Contacting Microsoft", "Checking screw tightness" LMAO!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

the page times out when i try to download the file
can anyone email it to me so i can have a chuckle?

thanks


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

Macaholic you bastard! thats pretty funny. The more I use it the more rediculous it gets. I know I can fool some people with this. Thanks for the scare


----------

